# Tarp tent



## badkarma (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the new 'tarp tents' that seem to be popular with the ultralight backpacking gurus?  I have seen them for sale online, but would like to get an honest opinion about them rather than just reading the ad.  Andy by tarp tent, I don't mean a regular old plastic tarp, these are made from tent material.

Some have sides, some have bottoms, some have skeeter nets, and all different combinations.  I would like to start light weight backpacking with my two boys and this would aid in letting us concentrate on having fun and exploring rather than worring about the 50 lbs on my back.  Thanks.


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2009)

Forget the tarp tents and go with a camping hammock.  I will never sleep on the ground again!


----------



## badkarma (Aug 19, 2009)

believe it or not a hammock will kill my back worse than sleeping on the ground


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2009)

badkarma said:


> believe it or not a hammock will kill my back worse than sleeping on the ground



Wow , that is the reason I switched.  My bad back just killed me to sleep on the ground.  My hammocks are so comfortable that I sleep in them at home especially if I have been on my feet all day and my back is hurting.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 19, 2009)

That's funny how everyone is different.  If we travel and the hotel has a soft bed, I can't move the next day.


----------



## antique41 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm like Badkarma, I can't sleep in a hammock.  Been ultra lite backpacking for a couple of years and have a lite tarp(6 oz. with stuff sack). Uses my hiking poles for supports.  Good for 3 season camping as long as you are not in a gully washer or a hurricane.  You will have bugs and other critters visit you, but on clear nights you can lay in you portable womb and stare at the stars.  Great for 1 and 2 nighters.  For longer trips, I use an ultra lite tent(1 1/2 lbs with pegs & sack.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 25, 2009)

what brand/model do you use.  Just trying to get some real suggestions.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 25, 2009)

I started out with just an old rain fly  for deep pack in trips in Cohutta for a few years and then upgraded to a Kelty Noahs Tarp (1 lb 7 oz) and used it for several years as it was larger and provided better protection for my gear as well as my bag.  But just recently I got a Golite Hut 2  that I literally carry all the time in my hunting bag.  The Hut is no longer made but is almost identical to the Shangra-Li 1 but is a 2 person design...

http://www.golite.com/Product/proddetail.aspx?p=SH6122&s=1


specs:

SilLite™ silicone-impregnated ripstop nylon
• ultra-lite, ultra-tough, ultra-waterproof
• Pole-less tarp shelter
• Reflective guy lines
• Comes with 9 Y-stakes, stake sack, SilLite™ stow sack
• Self-sealing seams 

I have not tested the Golite tarp yet but it appears to be bullet proof in its weatherproof construction and features... I envision many comfortable nights high in the mtns of North Ga and Colorado rockies in the future...


----------



## ospreydog (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been using the Tarptent Contrail by Henry Shires. Best shelter i have used on the A.T. it is 1 lb 8 oz with a floor and bug protection thats hard to beat.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Sep 4, 2009)

I use a Seedhouse ultra light tent. There is a TON of room for one person, I can sleep me and my 30 lbs. dog in there no problem. And it only weighs something like 2 1/2 lbs. I tried that hammock idea out but my back was hurting so bad the next day. I tried it again and again the same. My back feels so much better if I just sleep on the floor of my house then in my bed. No back pain at all. I need a very hard, very flat surface to sleep on and my back will be just fine.


----------



## Hodaka (Sep 8, 2009)

I've spent about 14 nights this year in my Cloudburst 2 Tarptent including 10 nights out at Philmont NM. Easy setup (3 stakes), 38oz, more than enough room for 2 adults. Others on the Phil trip had regular and similar tents, I could set up mine by myself faster than anyone else.

In certain weather situations you'll get some condensation. Only problem was when we had zero wind.

I'm thinking about selling it. I don't plan on using it enough to justify keeping it (I have a 4# tent too). Regular price is $260+shipping and not seam sealed. It's in great condition and seam sealed. I'd take $180 shipped to you.


----------



## Indy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm involved with a Scout Troop and a couple of the older boys are using Wentzel tarp tents.  Pretty light weight.  We've got a couple of the adults that are trying to follow the ideas suggested by Ray Jardine.  So far their pretty happy with just using a regular tarp.

I use a Hammock tent (Hennessy) and been pretty happy with it.  What I've noticed about hammocks is most people that sleep in them don't angle themselves so they can lie flat and that's why their back hurts.  Good hammocks are made asymmetrical so you lay at a diagonal.  Feels strange at first but saves the back and makes for a good nights sleep.  Only problem with a hammock is you got to make sure there are trees where you are going.  I plan my sleeping arrangements based on that.  Guess you won't have that problem with the tarp.


----------



## earl (Sep 9, 2009)

I have found that by using a ratchet style binder on one end of my hammock I can adjust the tension and the angle much easier.Depending on the length of the binder ,the trees can be a good distance apart.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 10, 2009)

How old are your two boys? Are they big enough to carry their own pack?


----------



## Incawoodsman (Sep 17, 2009)

Indy said:


> What I've noticed about hammocks is most people that sleep in them don't angle themselves so they can lie flat and that's why their back hurts.  Good hammocks are made asymmetrical so you lay at a diagonal.  Feels strange at first



  I had done countless hours studying the ways of hammock camping, got a Hennessy and other types of hammocks, and of course you are right you are suppose to sleep diagonal in them, its pretty much impossible not to with the way it is designed. But it still hurt my back much worst then any other method of sleeping. For some people it relieves back pain, for others, like me, it makes it worst. Weird, I know. The other thing I don't like about hammocks is using them in winter time. I know it can be done, but you end up carrying more then you would with just a normal tent and sleeping bag. Seems to defeat the purpose of the lightweight hammock, unless you just want to get up off the ground.


----------

